# apple displays?



## leestrauss (Dec 22, 2004)

hey...

do you guys know where to find the best deals on apple displays?

point me in the right direction!

thanks,
-Lee


----------



## leestrauss (Dec 22, 2004)

i guess they aren't really "cheap" anywhere..


..sweet mother.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

LOL!!! 

FWIW: might check out amazon.com, I think they still ship free, and w/o tax.
Macmall, etc. also have hardware.

Can also check: macprices.com and dealmac.com.

Lastly, don't forget that apple.com/store also has reconditioned gear. And FWIW, I would not hesitate to buy anything from there. Yes, its used, but... each and every component on the device goes through a reconditioning, vs. new things only get spot check as they are going through/off the assembly line; and besides, the warranty is a full one-year, plus availability to get the apple care too. And, prices are at times considerably better.

Oh, guess you can also always check local big-city newspapers [or Ebay too]. Sometimes you can find sweet deals on used equipment that way too...


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm checking with a friend of mine who is an Apple Authorized Service Provider in Houston and Austin, TX (www.mactronics.ods.org) to see if he's got any suggestions.

Also, if you're a student or employee of a university or government agency, you get pretty good discounts though Apple and other sellers.

Will get back as soon as I hear something.

Martha


----------



## leestrauss (Dec 22, 2004)

thanks,
you guys are always incredibly helpful.

i'm looking to purchase one for someones workstation at my work (a prepress graphic development company). i'm sort of in a tech support/buyer type of position. however, we are running half G5s and half PCs so it gets a little crazy. I was originally a PC guy, but you guys/girls have been awesome.

thanks!
Lee


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm a graphic designer, and now the defacto PC person in our group. We mainly use Macs, but have recently grown to include several PC users. So, man--do I hear ya' and feel your pain.


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

I heard back from my friend Shane Utley at Mactronics regarding monitors. Here's his reply:

Hi Martha,

We have several of the Apple Studio 17 Displays. These are refurbished from Apple with a 90 day warranty and go for 150.00. We also have several of the Mitsubishi DiamondPlus 17 Displays in the black cabinet. These are brand new in the box with a 3 year warranty and go for 179.00. Apple sells this model on their website for 189.00.

If you were looking for LCD Displays, I would keep checking Apple's refurbished list on the Apple Store website. They occasionally will list LCD Displays. They are priced less than new, but are still fairly expensive and they go fast.

To contact MacTronics via Email: [email protected]

MacTronics contact numbers:
Austin office: 512-445-9699
Houston office: 713-791-9699

http://www.mactronics.ods.org/

ALSO, I just did a Google search on Apple monitor refurbished. Several things popped up, so you might want to check it out. There are quite a few on the Amazon site.


----------



## leestrauss (Dec 22, 2004)

heck yeah,

thanks alot, i'm gonna drop them a line...

martha what city do you work in?


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Houston, Texas. Yup, I was born here and haven't ever escaped to someplace neat, like upper New Mexico or someplace with air you can breathe--not chew!

Where are you at?


----------



## leestrauss (Dec 22, 2004)

somewhere much much worse...cleveland, ohio. its currently raining and
33 degrees. fun.

don't mess with texas huh?

haha..i'm moving to boston in may, however...for more school.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Lee - Boston? That city is awesome! :up: had pleasure of spending about a week there 1.5 years ago [purchasing a refurbished SEM, a scanning electron microscope], and had one heck of a time!  Have visited Cleaveland a couple times for trade shows, meetings, etc. - the lake area is VERY nice. Impressed w/ what they've done w/ the downtown area. Makes me sad everytime I'm back "home" [St. Louis] to see what they have NOT done there w/ their potential riverfront area. Woops... back to displays  Martha :up: forgot about mentioning that education discount. And, not that I'm not an honest person... but, aren't we all in education, learning something new everyday??? So, yea, I'm a student too...


----------



## leestrauss (Dec 22, 2004)

hobbes-
thats awesome! I'm actually going to finish my degree at berklee college of music, studying audio engineering...this cleveland thing is just a part-time gig til i leave...gotta make the $$.

cleveland is alright. the weather is just ridiculous, getting real sick of it real fast...but yeah they have worked up the downtown area a bit. we have absolutely no sports, but that's okay i'm originally from pittsburgh, so go steelers.

take it light
-Lee


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Hey gooberhead,  

I did so mention the education discount--check out my stuff below. AND, I was in Boston a couple of times myself. Great place! 'Course, I still dream of New Mexico, but that's another story....

m


----------



## leestrauss (Dec 22, 2004)

MSY-Houston said:


> Hey gooberhead,
> 
> I did so mention the education discount--check out my stuff below. AND, I was in Boston a couple of times myself. Great place! 'Course, I still dream of New Mexico, but that's another story....
> 
> m


you mean above?


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Yeah, yeah. So I've got my thread setup backwards from the rest of the universe. That's just how it goes in Texas. You say up, I say down. Are people standing on the other side of the planet standing on their heads? I could go on, but alas, I am at work....



Take care.


----------



## leestrauss (Dec 22, 2004)

haha...'thats how we roll'

hey do you any of you guys know anything about filemaker?


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

MSY-Houston said:


> Hey gooberhead,
> 
> I did so mention the education discount--check out my stuff below. AND, I was in Boston a couple of times myself. Great place! 'Course, I still dream of New Mexico, but that's another story....
> 
> m


Goo... goober... gooberhead?!?! 

Why darling, such a term of endearment on a public forum... wow!!! 

Yea, ok, my bad - when I typed "Martha :up: forgot about mentioning that education discount." My hurredly bad grammatical typing led me to not place a coma in between the :up: and the "forgot", AND to add an "I".  That is why there is a :up: there - I was giving you the credit for indeed mentioning that! 

Wewwwwwwwwwwww... golly. Only my baby bro and a couple of my caving compadres have ever honoured me w/ that moniker... 

NM is indeed gorgeous - only been there a couple times. The geologist in me loves seeing all those rocks and structures! :up: But, the trees and running water of MO and this area [TN, AL, GA] call me more...


----------



## kenneth2k1 (Oct 9, 2003)

leestrauss said:


> haha...'thats how we roll'
> 
> hey do you any of you guys know anything about filemaker?


Yep


----------

